# Investment Options? Whta you people are doing?



## rightsolution128 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have had tremendous help from this forum and I am looking forward to have help in this thread as well.

I am moving to UAE within a week or so and I am looking for some investment options. I do not have huge amount to be invested but have round about 50k AED. I looked at the National Bonds but did not find their interest rates tempting. Is there some better option out there which has better returns? I am looking for 1-2 year investment, so need to my capital invested for this much time.

I find mutual funds also lucrative but am not sure about their return rates. So what options you people are weighing in? Where do you keep your savings?


----------

